# Wife drew manti-north bear tag!



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

The Visa got hit today so I guess it is official. I seem to be a lot more excited about it than she is. I'm thinking I am going to do one of those play by play threads I have seen others of you do on here that every one seems to enjoy quite a bit. I don't know if I will do as good of a job as I have seen some of you guys do on it, but I'll do my best! This is the hunt that goes from May 26th through the end of June. I already have a great bait site that has been established in prior years lined up from a work buddy. Can't wait!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Hell ya! Ill be tuned in. Congrats! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats to you and your wife, best of luck to you both!


----------

